# Exploring Creeks



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I find such enjoyment and solace in the solitude of a stream. Today's trip wasn't about finding a monster or catching vast quantities of fish...today was about exploring both myself and a secluded stream.










The fish had hardly any size to them, but their beauty was astounding and wild.



















The air was fresh...the wind was brisk...and I was completely alone. It felt great!  However, I find it somewhat annoying to be alone, miles from a road, and find this...










:evil: What a way to ruin a moment...at least the trash had the decency to smash their bud lite can for me. Let's all encourage others to keep our resources clean 

Other than that it was an all around enjoyable day!




























I hope you enjoyed what beauty a camera could show  remember life is short, so live it well!


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

No word as to what you were using? Great post.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome creek, gorgeous rainbows. That's the goods.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fine work.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I can almost hear the rushing water sure looks like a wonderful outing you had. Thanks for helping keep the environment a cleaner place after you left I'm sure. Some great colors on those fish. Thanks for sharing your report looks like again a truly relaxful time away from it all...


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful fish and creek! It reminds me a ton of one that runs through my families property! I love places like this!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Years ago, I used to fish a small stream that enters into Flaming Gorge
It's called Carter Creek.
Your pictures remind me of the days when I was still able fish a stream like that.
Thank you for bringing those memories back to me.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

There is definitely something that sooths in the water... Thanks


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics! Sometimes those days of peace are the most important. I agree on the trash. It always sucks when you think you are in an area that isn't used often and then you see the leftovers. I always pack my trash out and try to pack out others  .


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

My favorite places in Utah to fish are the little step over creeks ( step over 'em and you do not get wet) :mrgreen: . Some even lack names, and never a crowd. Won't be long now.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

These are my favorite places to fish and where I've had my 100+ fish days.


----------

